# MMA fighter Samuel Vasquez dies from injuries.



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2007)

After 2 surgeries to remove blot clots in his brain, Samuel Vasquez suffered a massive stroke while in the hospital and passed away last Friday.  He was injured when he was knocked out in the third round last month while fighting Vince Libardi at the Renegades Extreme Fighting event in Houston Tx.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 2, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this. It's been surprising to find how relatively safe the sport has been but it's unsurprising to find that eventually, as with boxing, Muay Thai, etc., the luck must turn.

Of course this will spur more calls to ban the sport despite its relatively safe track record. But, one hopes that this incident will be well-investigated it see if anything preventable did go wrong that could be changed. I feel that in most cases the message is: Referee, don't be afraid to stop the match. But a single punch can always be dangerous even if both fighters are on their games.

.


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 2, 2007)

I just read this story on yahoo. Sad.

Here is the yahoo article as well.
http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dm-fighterdeath120207&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 2, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Skip Cooper (Dec 2, 2007)

:asian: Samuel Vasquez R.I.P. :asian:


----------



## tellner (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn. What a shame.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.thefightnetwork.com/news_detail.php?nid=5555

It's a terrible shame. His wife is reported as saying the blood clot had nothing to do with the fight, though this isn't official.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## KenG (Dec 4, 2007)

wow that is some horrible news... i dont personally know of this fighter.. but was shocked considering the great track record for such a hard sport.. his wife seems to have a big heart and is very grounded..


----------



## buldog (Dec 4, 2007)

.


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 11, 2007)

I saw this on FOX news last week.  1st death in mma's 15 year history?  What organizations did fight in?  Anyone know?  With safety being number one priority this was surprising .


----------



## tellner (Dec 11, 2007)

I believe there was another death four or five years ago in a Russian MMA event. Traumatic brain injury from punches and hitting the floor.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 11, 2007)

This is really worrying me now as a couple of days ago my shift partner's wife was rushed to hospital with a blood clot on the brain, they've operated on her, 80% successful they said but she's on life support in intensive care. If a fit young fighter can't survive it looks so bad for a fifty something woman who's not fit. There's no reason been given why she had a blood clot, there was no accident or illness though she had the flu that was going around.


----------



## tellner (Dec 11, 2007)

They're very serious, but take heart. There are all sizes and sorts of blood clots. Some are much more dangerous than  others. And Vasquez may have had other traumatic brain injuries at the time.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 9, 2008)

Cause of death has been determined by the ME.

http://blogs.chron.com/fighting/2008/04/cause_of_death_determined_in_c_1.html


----------



## vankuen (Apr 10, 2008)

The guy died doing what he loved.  It seems that his wife knew that as well.  RIP

What's creepy for me is that taking aspirin and ibuprofen can increase the chances of bleeding in the brain.  I take ibuprofen for headaches at times.  I figured that something that thins the blood would decrease pressure; obivously I'm wrong.  Can anyone explain that one?


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 11, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 14, 2008)

vankuen said:


> The guy died doing what he loved. It seems that his wife knew that as well. RIP
> 
> What's creepy for me is that taking aspirin and ibuprofen can increase the chances of bleeding in the brain. I take ibuprofen for headaches at times. I figured that something that thins the blood would decrease pressure; obivously I'm wrong. Can anyone explain that one?


 
While thinner blood is less likely to create pressure in the veins and arteries, it is also less likely to clot.  So if a bleed starts in the brain, then it won't clot up and the blood will continue to fill the area outside the veins/arteries thus creating pressure and causing damage.

Peace,
Erik


----------

